# Tenkara rods



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey all well went to the C-bus show this weekend and checked out Mad river outfitters (cool guys) well I have never seen of heard of Tenkara fishing before..Wow!
How is something so simple already have me addicted. Well with most fly fishing equipment its high priced as were the Mad Rivers rods. I'm sure the quality is there no doubt but I'm just tryin it out so budget is the word. I'm looking at the ebay or amazon rods to get started not wanting to spend allot to try it. If anyone here has a Tenkara rod for sale hit me up [email protected]
I'm a pretty experienced fly fisherman and tier. I prefer ultra light flyrods with my all time fave a 2wt Orvis silver label from the 90's with a small battenkill reel. I have slayed trout to 5 lbs and Steelies to 9 lbs on it. I have caught 3lb stream smallies and a 6lb largemouth on it and caught a ton of bull bluegill as well.
So very light fly fishing is my bag so that's why the Tenkara has me hooked. Any tips or info om Tenkara would be appreciated.
Also beside Mad river outfitters are there any local shops or dealers local that have anything Tenkara? I like to shop local if I can and support the shops. Thanks guys. BB.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Going to shoot you an email. I have a tenkara I won but never really use except a couple time for crappie. Have two lines to go with it as well.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Going to shoot you an email. I have a tenkara I won but never really use except a couple time for crappie. Have two lines to go with it as well.


Cool..thanks


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

OnTheFly said:


> Going to shoot you an email. I have a tenkara I won but never really use except a couple time for crappie. Have two lines to go with it as well.


Or PM me here forgot about that.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Tenkara looks like a blast. I almost jumped, but I need to just use what I have. I almost tried a switch rod too... I can't justify anymore gear until I start getting more use out of what I own. I have a one wt orvis that is a blast on small tight streams and panfish. Let us know how this turns out!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

capt j-rod said:


> Tenkara looks like a blast. I almost jumped, but I need to just use what I have. I almost tried a switch rod too... I can't justify anymore gear until I start getting more use out of what I own. I have a one wt orvis that is a blast on small tight streams and panfish. Let us know how this turns out!


I will. I love ultra..ultra light fly fishing. Tenkara just calls to me since I'm amazed at Japanese bass lures and techniques as well at the Japanese culture as a whole. If I can find a rod cheap enough I'm sure I will be hooked. The initial investment for just a length of graphite is high to me but just put the "fly fishing "label on anything and it goes up 100% over what the tackle is worth IMO.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I hear you on pricing. The last couple of guys I got started in fly fishing were suffering from severe sticker shock. I usually point people towards tfo. The pricing, warranty, and quality are one of the best compromises that I have seen. I don't know if they do tenkara or not. Cheap crap winds up on a shelf... the tfo gear leaves plenty of room to grow into as they improve. Good luck on the search. I'm afraid to read your results. God knows it doesn't take much for me to pick up a new style of fishing.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

TFO does have a line, I don't remember the name of it, but it was right around $200 for the rod. I had looked into it last year for a buddy who was going down the appalachian trail and don't remember TFO's being any different price-wise than the other brands of tenkara.

The ones I've been eyeing are tenkara rod co's mini tenkaras. It'd be fun to have one of those on hand to get some of my non-fly buddies to use when we're out.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I bought a Tenkara USA Rhodo a couple years ago, and took it to Great Smoky Mountains National Park. The perfect rod for hiking up into the creeks with native brookies. The zoom feature of the Rhodo makes it perfect for close quarters, but I think it fishes better, and does just fine at full length, which is 10' 6". It's so light weight, and sensitive. We caught a lot of fish, and I found myself leaving the 2 wt in the car more often. For a versatile "ultralight" Tenkara, that would be my recommendation.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

The pricing is tough but I saved my change over the last year and plucked it down yesterday on the Rhodo. Picked it up at Mad River Outfitters, can't wait to try it out. They carry both Tenkara USA and TFO.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you guys using level floro as main line or ferruled leader to Tippett?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I picked up the furled thread line. I'll probably treat it with some Otter Butter before I take it out.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> I picked up the ferruled thread line. I'll probably treat it with some Otter Butter before I take it out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The level line is just floro which I have allot of since I bass fish allot. It looks to be 25-20 lb test. The issue is its clear and the Tenkara level line are brightly colored. Like I said put "Japanese" or "fly fishing" on anything the price goes up 100%.

I know the high price Tenkara rods might be good but how good? The whole issue here is weight and balance as far as I can see. I have issues spending over $150 bucks on a bass rod but at least it has hardware like guides, reel seat and wraps on it to pay more for.
A Tenkara rod is just a bunch multi stick length of graphite and a cheap cork handle... $150-300 bucks each? Umm...no.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> The pricing is tough but I saved my change over the last year and plucked it down yesterday on the Rhodo. Picked it up at Mad River Outfitters, can't wait to try it out. They carry both Tenkara USA and TFO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MRO guys are really cool. They showed me all of this at the Columbus fishing show over the weekend...dang it got me hooked!


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I went with a natural colored line instead of the high visibility line. Cutthroat leaders sells Tenkara lines also. I haven't purchased one from them but I have purchased several furled leaders for my 5wt, 7wt and 8wt both natural colored and high visibility. That's also where I got the otterbutter from. Honestly the high visibility one has become my favorite. I haven't had any issues with it spooking fish and have caught steelhead, rainbow, browns and carp with it in gin clear water. I hooked up on a steelhead in 6" of water this past fall. That was the first time I'd actually watched a submerged fish turn his head to catch the fly coming by him. I almost set the hook too soon, I got so excited I set it as soon as I saw it go in his mouth but he was at a little bit of an angle and it caught. It fell out as soon as I netted him.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Are you guys using level floro as main line or ferruled leader to Tippett?


 I haven't used the traditional line yet, just been using the level line, but both came with it. Once you get the knots down, they're fairly easy. Video is available for that. Also, use any flies you like. Kebari work just fine, but I've used many other patterns as well.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

These guys are a lot of fun on the Rhodo!


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

chuckNduck said:


> I haven't used the traditional line yet, just been using the level line, but both came with it. Once you get the knots down, they're fairly easy. Video is available for that. Also, use any flies you like. Kebari work just fine, but I've used many other patterns as well.


What # test do you think floro level line is.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I have no idea. Level lines are rated by diameter, not break strength. The smaller the number, the smaller the diameter. I started with a 4.5, but now use a 3.5 most of the time. Lighter lines come off the water with less effort, and casting is easier as you get the motion down, letting the tip do the work.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Took the Rhodo out on Saturday for a little while. Found it very easy to cast, much more natural than I would have thought. Missed a couple of dry fly strikes, I'm so used to strip setting the hook I didn't know what to do for a second too late.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Took the Rhodo out on Saturday for a little while. Found it very easy to cast, much more natural than I would have thought. Missed a couple of dry fly strikes, I'm so used to strip setting the hook I didn't know what to do for a second too late.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


were you local?


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> were you local?


Define local? Clear Fork, my parents and in laws live by it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Define local? Clear Fork, my parents and in laws live by it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea thats local to me. I love the CF and my focus for buying a tenkara was for it. I used to fish it allot and know it and remote areas on it well. I was planning on getting down there Friday but my tenkara rod will not be here by then. Do you fish above the lake or below. You ever want a partner for the day let me know.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Bassbully 52 said:


> Yea thats local to me. I love the CF and my focus for buying a tenkara was for it. I used to fish it allot and know it and remote areas on it well. I was planning on getting down there Friday but my tenkara rod will not be here by then. Do you fish above the lake or below. You ever want a partner for the day let me know.


Mostly above but occasionally hit the lower when I have enough time to hike way down river. Usually have family obligations though that interfere. I have a couple of spots on the upper I like to hit and a few more I haven't had time to get to. 

I did get a few weird looks this weekend from people wondering where my reel was at. I'd like to get over to Wooster and try it there.

Let me know when you plan on heading to either spot and I'll try to meet up. Maybe two of us without reels won't look so weird 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Mostly above but occasionally hit the lower when I have enough time to hike way down river. Usually have family obligations though that interfere. I have a couple of spots on the upper I like to hit and a few more I haven't had time to get to.
> 
> I did get a few weird looks this weekend from people wondering where my reel was at. I'd like to get over to Wooster and try it there.
> 
> ...


For sure. I prefer the upper as well and have caught some nice fish up there. Like I said I haven't fished there much in some time like once last year. I fish the apple was there in the late fall. We will really mess the no reel snobs up if they see two of us lol.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.rutalocura.com/Tenkara.html
Stumbled onto this while searching... might help?


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

For anyone who may be looking to a cheaper introduction to Tenkara I might of found a suitable way to do it. Yesterday I was at Feather,fin and fur to get some skirt material for the jigs I make. I went to their fly fishing section and for a retail store they have about the best fly fishing, equipment and tying selections you will find anywhere.
I spied a B&M crappie pole that looked very Tenkara like.
B&M are long time makers of crappie poles and higher tech crappie equipment. This rod (lil Jewel) is about 2.5 feet long (collapsed) Its 100% graphite and telescopes out to 10' has three sections. It looks like a Tenkara pole and has a small wire eyelet at the end.
It has line keepers already on the lower body, a foam not cork handle and an end cap. I thought why not get it and try it until my Tenkara rod finally shows up ...long story there.
It is maybe a little heavier and stout then a say regular Tenkara pole but it feels great much like my 2wt flyrod when I attached the furled leader to it. This rod maker suggests you wrap and tie a short section on your line with like a nail knot around the tip then go thru the eyelet which worked great.
So for 30 bucks I think I have a good cheap Tenkara rod. This rod is well made and B&M backs them if they break and offer replacement sections. I going to get it out soon and see how it works out. I will give you an update but I think it could be a good cheap Tenkara rod for those who don't want to spend allot to give it a try.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Bassbully 52 said:


> For anyone who may be looking to a cheaper introduction to Tenkara I might of found a suitable way to do it. Yesterday I was at Feather,fin and fur to get some skirt material for the jigs I make. I went to their fly fishing section and for a retail store they have about the best fly fishing, equipment and tying selections you will find anywhere.
> I spied a B&M crappie pole that looked very Tenkara like.
> B&M are long time makers of crappie poles and higher tech crappie equipment. This rod (lil Jewel) is about 2.5 feet long (collapsed) Its 100% graphite and telescopes out to 10' has three sections. It looks like a Tenkara pole and has a small wire eyelet at the end.
> It has line keepers already on the lower body, a foam not cork handle and an end cap. I thought why not get it and try it until my Tenkara rod finally shows up ...long story there.
> ...


I've used my tenkara rod, Tenkara USA Ito, with great success on crappie. This all makes sense now. Lot's of fun pulling them out of structure from a canoe. I use a small white and chartreuse size 8 clouser minnow tied on a TMC 101 egg hook.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> I've used my tenkara rod, Tenkara USA Ito, with great success on crappie. This all makes sense now. Lot's of fun pulling them out of structure from a canoe. I use a small white and chartreuse size 8 clouser minnow tied on a TMC 101 egg hook.


I cant wait to try it on the bull bluegill on the beds this year. I finally got my Tenkara rod and it is quite different then the B&M pole but both will work well.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Bassbully 52 said:


> I cant wait to try it on the bull bluegill on the beds this year. I finally got my Tenkara rod and it is quite different then the B&M pole but both will work well.


That is a blast! My bluegill spot literally got drained to make room for a housing development. There were plenty on 9" bulls in there. So depressing.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> That is a blast! My bluegill spot literally got drained to make room for a housing development. There were plenty on 9" bulls in there. So depressing.


Sorry to hear that. There are a few local lakes with a good population of gills in the 8-9" range..tasty for sure.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Caught my 1st "real" fish today. 3 total, wasn't getting any hookups on nymphs or eggs so I tied a clouser on and swung it through a deep hole. I ended up with all 3 in my last 30 minutes.


















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Caught my 1st "real" fish today. 3 total, wasn't getting any hookups on nymphs or eggs so I tied a clouser on and swung it through a deep hole. I ended up with all 3 in my last 30 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice bet they bent that Tenkara pole real well.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Couple of weeks ago this happened when my son set the hook on a nice fish. Lost the fish but only after chasing the broken end for a while. Finally got around to calling the company early last week. Saturday opened the mail and had a whole new handle section up past the broken piece. The top section slid in from the bottom easy as pie. Couldnt be happier with the warranty. First time I've snapped a rod.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Tenkara USA has a great warranty, and stands behind their products. Worth the money!


----------



## tandem (Apr 20, 2004)

Tankara usa is great to deal with. Broke mine last yr on 7 week trip. Called them up didn't have the part I need in stock so they shipped me a whole new rod too me, so I pick it up on the road.


----------

